# Mobility evaluation



## PARKER (Nov 10, 2009)

I need some help on what code you would use for a Mobility chair evaluation.


----------



## LLovett (Nov 11, 2009)

The only code I know of for this is G0372 Physician service required to establish and document the need for a power mobility device 

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## hthompson (Jan 21, 2010)

How about for the dx of decreased mobility?


----------

